# Ford Ranger Siemens motor on eBay



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Came across this listing for one of the old Ford Ranger Siemens motors on eBay. I wonder how many of these are still around from the liquidation years ago. Currently $900.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Siemens-1PV5133-4WS20-Electric-Vehicle-Motor-90-HP-peak-/181632428056


----------

